# Bogan Canyon Wood??



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

New wood in Bogan Canyon. It's in the lower section (below the bridge), but above the NFS camp ground. I believe the section is called Cowboy Corner. The river makes a hard left into a large rock in the middle. A large tree has taken up residence, with the root ball being in the middle of the river. A kayak should have no ploblems. A 5 foot gap is between the rootball and the rock. A left line still exists. Rafters take caution, as it was very hard to get left with out knowing that this is around the corner. Minor carage for us. Nothing to report.


----------

